# The Walker



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess you can call this guy new, but its more of a makeover for my zombie prop from a few years ago. I was never really happy with the paint job, and always felt his head was too small for his body, so I hacked it off in Frankenstein fashion and gave him a new one! I'll get some photos today to put up, but for now, the video clip from last night.






..and Some pictures!




























..And here is one before his makeover, for comparison. I think this was the second one I ever made..lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, there's a zombie on your lawn:jol:

He looks fabulous, dahling!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooo, very creepy! (He looks like my last date.  Yikes!)


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

looks great


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!
Very creepy looking


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice upgrade


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, edited to add photos, thanks guys! This fellow is currently helping DJ a fair sized dance party! lol


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

looks great


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well...he does have that James Brown swagger....."Want to jump back and kiss myself....Yeeahhh!"


----------

